# Newbie's Iternary! Please advise! HELP!



## DavidF30 (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

I am a newbie to the world of BMW's European Delivery. I have put in the order for the European Delivery of a 2012 BMW 335i Sedan....my first BMW!!

The delivery date is for June 18th, 2012.

Now, I have gone through this forum day-in and day-out! I have Googled all the places advised by ED enthusiasts, and I have come up with an iternary of my own. I know NOTHING of Europe and this iternary is purely from reading the numerous postings of others.

I am in need of help . Since I have no experience with the travel times and places, I'm afraid that I might be skipping on something that I could have very easily acheived in my trip :tsk: or more on the fact that I might be making some very big blunder in my plans :bawling: leading me to throw my entire trip into a frenzy. Please help!

My plan is as follows:

16th Night - Landing in Munich

17th - Munich

18th - Munich (Pickup car & Factory tour)

19th Morning (BMW Museum, since the Museum is not open on Mondays)
19th Afternoon - Drive to Salzburg
19th Night - Salzburg

20th Early Morning - Drive to Berchtesgaden
20th Afternoon - Berchtesgaden
20th Evening - Drive to Salzburg
20th Night - Salzburg

21st Early Morning - Drive to Innsbruck
21st Rest of the day - Innsbruck 

22nd Early Morning - Drive to Fussen
22nd Rest of the day - Fussen (Neuwachstein Castle visit)

23rd Morning to Evening - Long drive to Interlaken (through Vorarlberg)
23rd Night- Interlaken

24th - Interlaken
24th Late Evening - Drive to Geneva
24th Night - Geneva

25th - Geneva (Returning the car)

26th Noon - Flight to San Francisco

I'm not sure if for a 9 day trip, I'm biting more than I can chew :thumbdwn:, or is this doable :thumbup:. My plan is to hit Germany, Austria, and Switzerland.

Thanks in advance for any help that comes my way.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

First, this is completely "doable" in 9 days. Second, I plotted it using the most direct routes on GoogleMaps here. The longest leg is the Fuessen to Interlaken trip, which is about 4 hrs driving time via the fastest route.

Next, I added in a waypoint of Voralberg on that leg. It added just over an hour of driving time. The revised map is here.

This should give you an idea of how to plot out an itinerary and compare options. Furthermore, there are several alternative stops you could make on each leg, or options to swap one stopover for another. (E.g. the Alpine Road, Lindau, Luzern etc., etc. Look at the Wiki for even more options.) But you can't do everything so investigate some of the nearby places to see if any are more appealing to you than what you have so far. Finally, this probably won't be your only trip to the area, so you can always visit the places you skipped or roam more widely the next times.


----------



## tanjasiri (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds like a fun trip. I just got back from picking up my 535i early April. Enjoy your experience. I took my 9 year old son with me to pick up the car and both of us had a blast. It was my first ED and already sold on getting my car this way from now on. Sorry I don't have much comments on your itinerary as we went from Munich to Lauf, Strasbourg and Paris. Dropped of my car at CDG. Still waiting for it to come home to me.


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

Why don't you go Museum on the 17 instead of the 19? Make sure you pick an Alpine Road to drive like Stelvio Pass


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

Looks like an excellent itinerary. I agree with focusing on Germany, Austria, and Switzerland where you'll get the most beautiful scenery.

I'm going in September and had also planned on staying in Interlaken, but then saw Rick Steves' video, and he recommended staying in one of the nearby Alpine towns, so we're going to try Lauterbrunnen instead. The main attraction here is being able to explore the nearby mountains by cable car.

One other thing. You won't get much of a chance to open up your BMW on the A8 to Salzburg, it's very busy and heavily speed-limited. You might want to try a drive on one of the other autobahns around Munich. You can access a autobahn speed limit map here:

http://www.autobahnatlas-online.de/index_e.html


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Perfect itinerary as far as I'm concerned. You're hitting all my favorite spots in Bavaria except Regensburg (further North).

I suggest that when you go from Innsbruck to Fussen you take the B189 off of the A12 Autobahn, then slalom up through the mountains via the Fernpass. Not quite the Stelvio but more to stop and see along the way. Get gas in Austria (reutte) before heading back into Germany. Seeing Neuschwanstein won't take all day so you may want to cruise up the road via Steingaden on the Romantische Strasse (B17) to stop and see the Wieskirche (church in the meadow), one of the prettiest small churchs in the World. Then circle back to Fussen by way of Oberammergau on the B23 (beautiful wall murals everywhere and great wood-carving souvenirs), then through Ettal (awesome locally brewed beer made by monks) . If it isn't dark yet, you could then take the S2060 road which goes by another Ludwig Castle, Linderhof, eventually taking you into Austria by the Plansee. It's a scenic, curvy, uncrowded road with plenty of photo ops for you and your new car. That would lead you back to Reutte for a quick jog back up to Fussen. It sounds like a lot of driving, but it's only 66 miles and takes 1:35.57 without stopping. And while you're in Ettal, pick up a mini keg of Ettaler Hefeweisse Bier at the monk's store directly across the street from the immense abbey.

If you need any_ inexpensive _B&B suggestions for your route, feel free to PM me. No 5 star hotels when we travel, just nice clean affordable Bavarian accomodations.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

sactoken said:


> I'm going in September and had also planned on staying in Interlaken, but then saw Rick Steves' video, and he recommended staying in one of the nearby Alpine towns, so we're going to try Lauterbrunnen instead. The main attraction here is being able to explore the nearby mountains by cable car.


I agree. Interlaken is a pretty city but does not exude the "Swiss-ness" that you will experience in Lauterbrunnen and Murren. If the weather cooperates take a trip up the Jungfraujoch. Check webcams (some hotels have them trained on key spots) before deciding whether to go.

When driving from Salzburg to Innsbruck and on to Fussen take the German Alpenstrasse (making Innsbruck a side trip from the Alpenstrasse). You can use Hiway 181 down and Hiway 2 back to the Alpenstrasse. It will take longer than the Google route but it will be worth it. The Alpenstrasse is surrounded by beautiful little villages and mountains.

Take *Gluhwein's* advice and stop and see Ludwig's Linderhof. It is small but its landscaping is very impressive. If you are short on time I would skip the tour of the interior of the castle.


----------



## DavidF30 (May 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your helpful replies. You have help me find a sense of confidence inside me that was largely missing as of yesterday .



b-y said:


> Next, I added in a waypoint of Voralberg on that leg. It added just over an hour of driving time. The revised map is here.


Thanks again, *b-y*, for your reply. The most-direct-route map that you've provided (I was actually planning to take this one myself), seems to be the ideal route since it passes through both Bregenz as well as Lindau. Bregenz is the capital of Vorarlberg and moreover, the drive by Lake Constance is one scenic route that I cannot afford to lose (according to several ED patrons). Am I right in assuming this?  As for the Alpine Road, I think I am covering this between Fussen and Lindau and again between Rohrdorf and Berchtesgaden. The only part I'm going to be missing from the Alpine Road is between Fussen and Rorhdorf through Bad Tolz. Is this okay, or am I losing big here? :dunno:



wmo168 said:


> Why don't you go Museum on the 17 instead of the 19? Make sure you pick an Alpine Road to drive like Stelvio Pass.


Thanks again, *wmo168*, for your reply. I do realize that I could probably go to the museum on the 17th. But I was guessing that instead of spending time in traveling to the Welt for the museum, I'll just use that time in covering some tourist spots in Munich. But, as you say, that is something to think about. As for the Stelvio Pass, it is way down south out of my planned route. Dont think I can make it .



sactoken said:


> I'm going in September and had also planned on staying in Interlaken, but then saw Rick Steves' video, and he recommended staying in one of the nearby Alpine towns, so we're going to try Lauterbrunnen instead. The main attraction here is being able to explore the nearby mountains by cable car.


Thanks again, *sactoken*, for your reply. Gimmelwald (Lauterbrunen) seems just 30 minutes away from Interlaken. Checked out Rick Steves video on Gimmelwald. Absolutely fantastic!! Do you think there are places to stay there? Doesn't seem to have any resorts or hotels. Any ideas?



Gluhwein said:


> I suggest that when you go from Innsbruck to Fussen... ... ...Reutte for a quick jog back up to Fussen.


Thanks again, *Gluhwein*, for your reply. According to your advice, this will be my route here. Is this right? Also, where do you think I should spend the night? I just need a good Bed-&-Breakfast somewhere....probably Fussen (only because that name keeps coming up in the forums). What do you think? And is there anything worthwhile to do in Fussen?



Trinitony said:


> When driving from Salzburg to Innsbruck and on to Fussen take the German Alpenstrasse (making Innsbruck a side trip from the Alpenstrasse). You can use Hiway 181 down and Hiway 2 back to the Alpenstrasse.


Thanks again, *Trinitony*, for your reply. I dont understand...is the German Alpenstrasse not in the direct Google Maps route between Salzburg and Innsbruck? If not, can you map out the Germal Alpenstrasse for me, please?

*A general question*. Is it possible to find a good Bed-&-Breakfast (with parking ) in Berchtesgaden. My plan is to visit the salt mines and, of course, Lake Königsee. If it is possible to find a good stay nearby, then I can skip the trip to Salzburg completely and save some considerable time. Any advise here? :eeps:


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

> A general question. Is it possible to find a good Bed-&-Breakfast (with parking ) in Berchtesgaden. My plan is to visit the salt mines and, of course, Lake Königsee. If it is possible to find a good stay nearby, then I can skip the trip to Salzburg completely and save some considerable time. Any advise here?


http://www.gasthaus-kugelmuehle.de/
This has been spoken of highly on this board numerous times, we're booked here for our June ED.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

We found our hotel in Lauterbrunnen, the Hotel Oberland, through tripadvisor.com, which I really like for hotels due to the extensive customer reviews and photos. Rick Steves' book recommends the Hotel Silberhorn and some others. Keep in mind that Gimmelwald and Murren are both carless towns, so you have to leave your new car in a parking lot at the cable car station. I didn't want to do this so Lauterbrunnen was a no-brainer.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

Alpenstraße map: someone on Bimmerfest already did this:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...47.368594,11.464233&spn=1.662974,3.735352&z=8


----------



## milepig (Apr 24, 2012)

Do you have a hotel for Salzburg??

I can recommend Hotel Auersperg http://www.hotel-salzburg.net/en/

We were just there, staying in a Villa room and enjoyed it very much. Big room, great breakfast, and located across the river from the old town, but about a 15 minute stroll through a mostly pedestrian area.

In terms of your new baby, there is a hotel owned lot right next door with ample parking and when we were there it wasn't full, allowing me to grab a sort of isolated spot. The nav directions took us directly to the hotel with no problems.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! Great info here and very timely thread for me. I will be picking up Fri 11-May (late) and need to drop off Monday afternoon so only have ~2 1/2 days. Going solo and interested more in driving cool places than heavy sightseeing.

I was planning roughly to go through 
Saturday
- Fresing to Berchtestgaden/Obersalzburg but not really stopping for the tours, etc.
- Continue on back roads (B178) to pickup A12 
- I booked a small place near Worgl but think I may want to move my stop further west 
Sunday
- Potential side trip to Vipiteno, Italy on A13 and possibly over back raods passes back to Austria on B186 via San Leonardo in Passeria 
- *not sure this road will be open, possibly just take partway and turn around*
- Then up to Fussen via Gluhwein's route for pics only and then to Garmisch by Gluhwein's route as well. 
- Booked a place in Garmisch for the night
Monday
- Back to Fussen via Gluhwien's route on S2060 (thanks, did not know Linderhof was there)
- Back to Munich for dropoff via A95

Am interested in doing either the Zugspitze in Garmisch or tramway in Mittenwald but am assuming those will take most of a day and so thinking I would be better off skipping the Italy side trip and spend 2 nights in Garmisch as base and do Gluhwein's scenic drive Monday morning before heading back.
Alpenstrasse looks interesting as an option to the A12 route - starting at Fresing looks to be 6 to 6.5 hours. Maybe better to drive down from the Welt Friday evening rather than staying in Fresing...

Will PM you Gluhwein for inexpensive B&B recommendations.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

In Berchtesgaden, we usually opt to stay just out of town, near Konigsee. Since Salzburg, my wife's favorite city, is only a half hour away, we always use this area for a base when visiting the birthplace of Mozart. It's also close to the Salzkammergut region with it's majestic mountain peaks and alpine lakes. We just enjoy hopping in the car and driving down the roads that have the least traffic. We always find something fascinating along the way. So much history, ancient and modern.

Last trip we stayed at the Pension Gregory (http://www.pension-gregory.de/). I booked it through Booking.com who doesn't charge you in advance and in most cases allows you to cancel up to 24 hours ahead with no penalty. The Gregory is a rather simple guesthouse with a huge parking lot and is frequented by many Olympic athletes. Georg Hackl, the Speeding Weisswurst ( fat guy in a tight bodysuit), is Germany's greatest luger and is a frequent guest. During our stay the German and the Slovakian junior bobsled teams were staying there. Christian, the proprietor, is well-versed in English and a very helpful host. He's full of background information and suggestions for sightseeing. The breakfasts are fabulous if you enjoy fresh bread and rolls, local meats and cheese, a wide assortment of fruits and juices and healthy cereals. Lots and lots to eat and Christian always suggests you take some with you for a picnic lunch. The rooms are very simple, but clean, warm and comfortable. No in room TV, phone or WiFi, but you can get all that downstairs in the breakfast room. I don't need much in hotel amenities since I just need a place to sleep, shower and shave. There are tons of similar Gasthauses in the area and you can be pretty certain you'll get a clean and comfortable room. Use the Booking.com reviews to give you an idea of what's popular and successful. Like Olympic judging, throw out the high and the low scores and use those in between to determine the true value. Most accomodations also offer you a special pass that gives you free parking and reduced entrance fee for local attractions.

Another nice little Gasthaus is the Stockl in Schonau: http://www.gaestehaus-stoeckl.de/, Inexpensive, cozy and run by a wonderful young couple who offer you soft-boiled eggs at breakfast on the days their chickens are co-operating. It's a little tough to find without a GPS, but Sissy and Klaus speak perfect English. And know how to fix a broken Swiss watch.

If money is no object, the Hotel Sonne in Fussen is a great old hotel in the Old Town. Stayed there years ago when the price was much lower. I see they now have WiFi in every room as well phones and TVs. There's a sauna and gym too. We stayed at the Parkhotel Bad Faulenbach a few years ago. It was also very nice, exuded Old World Charm and too expensive for my tastes. Again, I suggest using Booking.com to see what's available for your dates. Many people stay at the hotels right below Neuschwanstein Castle - they are all in the $180 per night and up range.

We prefer staying a few miles away either in Reutte, Austria as Rick Steves preachs, or in Oberammergau. In both areas you can find charming Bavarian or Tyrolean Gasthof, Zimmer Frei or farmhouses for under $75 a night for a double. Check out Bavaria Ben's accomodations suggestions at: http://www.bensbauernhof.com/accommodationsbavaria.html.

As far as your question about my route suggestion, you have it exactly right. It's a very pretty ride and you can stop at a number of scenic spots along the way. Many great places for a picnic with that Ettal beer!


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

DavidF30 said:


> Thanks again, *Trinitony*, for your reply. I dont understand...is the German Alpenstrasse not in the direct Google Maps route between Salzburg and Innsbruck? If not, can you map out the Germal Alpenstrasse for me, please?


I see that *sactoken* has referenced a map of the Alpenstrasse on Google. As you can see, if you open this URL, it takes quite a few "way points" to pin it down for a navigation system. When I ask Google to map the route from Salzburg to Lindau or Salzburg to Innsbruck it always selects autobahns. It is possible that Google can be asked to use the the Alpenstrasse on a specific trip but I don't know how to do it. You may be able to transfer the details of the URL discussed above to your car or a handheld GPS system but I was unable to do so. In fact the Alpenstrasse is sign posted but even so it is easy to get lost. But if you do get lost I think it's worth using the Alpenstrasse as much as you can between Salzburg and Innsbruck and from Innsbruck to Fussen.

Here's my suggestion for a B&B near Berchtesgarten:

http://www.gasthaus-kugelmuehle.de/index_engl.php

It is very inexpensive, has fabulous views of the mountains (ask for a mountain view), the rooms are comfortable and they serve a simple but nice breakfast


----------



## DavidF30 (May 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your help once again. I really really appreciate this. I apologize for my late reply and gratitude. I was trying to gather as much intel as possible from all your replies before I ask any questions.



sactoken said:


> We found our hotel in Lauterbrunnen, the Hotel Oberland, through tripadvisor.com.......Rick Steves' book recommends the Hotel Silberhorn.....


Thank you again, *sactoken*, for your reply. Hotel Silberhorn is unavailable between June 22nd and 24th. On the other hand, Hotel Oberland is more than $500 for 2 nights. A little too expensive for me, since I was looking for an accommodation in the range of $200 to $300 for 2 nights. Anyway, I found this really neat hostel called Valley Hostel. It's quite cheap and is in the heart of Lauterbrunnen. Do you know anything about this? Also, you've mentioned that both Gimmelwald and Murren are carless towns. But I see that there are buses that go to those towns from Lauterbrunnen. Am I mistaken or is it possible that there are ways to get there in the summer by my car?



sactoken said:


> Alpenstraße map: someone on Bimmerfest already did this:
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&hl=d...47.368594,11.464233&spn=1.662974,3.735352&z=8





Trinitony said:


> I see that *sactoken* has referenced a map of the Alpenstrasse on Google. As you can see, if you open this URL, it takes quite a few "way points" to pin it down for a navigation system.......But if you do get lost I think it's worth using the Alpenstrasse as much as you can between Salzburg and Innsbruck and from Innsbruck to Fussen.


Thank you again, *sactoken* and *Trinitony*, for your replies. So, it looks like I take an alternate route up to Samerberg, and then continue in an alternate route to reach Innsbruck making my route look like *this*. This makes my trip to be 4 hours 41 minutes versus the 2 hours that Google suggested. Is the A12 really that boring that this extra 2.5 hours of driving is worth it? :eeps: I'm solely going off of your recommendations for this . Please advise.



milepig said:


> I can recommend Hotel Auersperg http://www.hotel-salzburg.net/en/
> 
> We were just there, staying in a Villa room and enjoyed it very much. Big room, great breakfast, and located across the river from the old town, but about a 15 minute stroll through a mostly pedestrian area.


Thank you again, *milepig*, for your reply. Looks like a very nice place. I will check it out, if my plans to stay at Berchtesgaden don't work out.



sno_duc said:


> http://www.gasthaus-kugelmuehle.de/
> This has been spoken of highly on this board numerous times, we're booked here for our June ED.





Gluhwein said:


> Last trip we stayed at the Pension Gregory (http://www.pension-gregory.de/).......Another nice little Gasthaus is the Stockl in Schonau: http://www.gaestehaus-stoeckl.de/





Trinitony said:


> Here's my suggestion for a B&B near Berchtesgarten:
> 
> http://www.gasthaus-kugelmuehle.de/index_engl.php
> 
> It is very inexpensive, has fabulous views of the mountains (ask for a mountain view), the rooms are comfortable and they serve a simple but nice breakfast


Thank you again, *sno_duc*, *Gluhwein*, and *Trinitony*, for your replies. The Gasthaus in the Stockl in Schonau has no rooms for June 18th and 19th, unfortunately. But, I love the Gasthaus Kugelmuehle and the Pension Gregory. Both look fantastic and I will be very likely going for one of them for my stay. Do you guys know if any one of them or both have parking? I could not find any info on their websites about this :dunno:.



Gluhwein said:


> If money is no object, the Hotel Sonne in Fussen is a great old hotel in the Old Town. Stayed there years ago when the price was much lower. I see they now have WiFi in every room as well phones and TVs. There's a sauna and gym too.


Thank you again, *Gluhwein*, for your reply. The rates for the Hotel Sonne seem to be $183/night for June 21st. Quite expensive. Need to find something cheaper since all I need is for me and my wife to crash for the night.

*A general question:* Is the drive from Munich to Berchtesgaden better or the drive from Berchtesgaden to Munich better? This question might sound a little weird...but what I wanted to know is which direction involves driving on the side of the cliff? Coz, obviously it's going to be more fun driving near the cliff with great views, than driving on the other side.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

The Kugemuhle has lots of private (uncovered) parking. I arrived at night and missed their parking on my first try and parked in a giant lot used by hikers. But if that happens to you just ask one of the staff.

I enjoyed the Alpenstrasse so much that I recommend it to any one going from Salzburg to Fussen. I think it's worth that extra 2 hours. I was less impressed by the part of the Alpenstrasse connecting Fussen and Lindau.


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

What color/options does your car have?


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

You sound like a smart man, DavidF30. $180 a night is a little steep for me as well. Did you try going to Fussen.de? There are plenty of B&Bs there. And like I said, budget travelers flock to Reutte as the cheaper alternative. I stayed upstairs at the Cafe Beck for under $50 a night for a double, but that was 7 years ago.


----------



## DavidF30 (May 1, 2012)

Trinitony said:


> The Kugemuhle has lots of private (uncovered) parking. I arrived at night and missed their parking on my first try and parked in a giant lot used by hikers. But if that happens to you just ask one of the staff.
> 
> I enjoyed the Alpenstrasse so much that I recommend it to any one going from Salzburg to Fussen. I think it's worth that extra 2 hours. I was less impressed by the part of the Alpenstrasse connecting Fussen and Lindau.


Thank you very much, *Trinitony*, for your reply. I feel a little better now knowing that my car would be safe in a private parking lot at The Kugemuhle. And, yes, you've convinced me to drive the extra 2 hours .



Gluhwein said:


> And like I said, budget travelers flock to Reutte as the cheaper alternative. I stayed upstairs at the Cafe Beck for under $50 a night for a double, but that was 7 years ago.


Thank you very much, *Gluhwein*, for your reply. Great idea! Will definitely look into Reutte!



MrBones said:


> What color/options does your car have?


I was a little upset that my first choice of LeMans Blue wasn't available. So, I opted for my second choice which is the Melbourne Red Metallic. I've got the Modern Line (yeah, lot of haters, I know :bawling:....but personally both my wife and I love the all white interior! :angel. As for the options, I've got all the packages offered except for the cold weather package. I've also got the front heated seats.


----------



## wdlfbio (Jul 25, 2006)

We r in Salzburg right now, 2 nights. Spent the last 2 nights in Zell Am See, Austria, which you will go through before or after the Grossglockner. Get fuel right at the border into an out of Austria. There were BP stations at the borders with Germany and Italy that were at least 0.10 Euro cheaper per liter and they were big stations. 

There are plenty of fuel stations, so don't risk the stink of fuel in your trunk. Honestly, of you run out, you aren't safe to use a spoon for eating 

Do the Grossglockner. You will pay 32 Euro at the entrance to the park (regardless of which side you enter from). This is in addition to the vignette. You are entering a National Park, so it's an extra fee just like in the states. We did it 2 days ago and it was raining and 34F on the pass. This weekend is supposed to be dry and tons warmer, which is good because we haven't hade a chance to drop the top on the Z yet . One suggestion on the Grossglockner, turn around before you exit the other side and go drive it again. Had the weather been good, I would have done it the other way and then back again. 

Get your Austrian vignette and orange safety vest right when you enter Austria. The vests are about 6 Euro. Or, bring a blaze orange best from home.


----------



## DavidF30 (May 1, 2012)

sactoken said:


> David, I inserted my responses...
> 
> http://www.gettingaroundgermany.info/index.shtml
> 
> This site will tell you everything you need to know....


Thank you, *Sactoken*, for all your responses. And, the website does seem to be very informative.



sactoken said:


> However, on my first trip I used the LH airport bus and it was very convenient. Probably quicker since it just makes a couple of stops IIRC. If it costs the same and puts you at the same end point, I'd take it.





Gluhwein said:


> The U-Bahn or S-Bahn from the airport is very convenient and comfortable. You'll have no trouble getting a seat leaving from the airport and there are suitcase racks.


Thank you, *Sactoken* and *Gluhwein*, for your responses. So, both options seem to be very good then. I think I'll just ask the Information Desk which one is more scenic....that is, which one they think would be more enjoyable for a tourist, and pick that one.



SD 335is said:


> When you receive your paperwork at BMW Welt there will be a piece of paper in the small white folder that will have an 800 number on it to call in case of emergency......Generally this won't be a problem during weekday business hours, but if your flat occurs between 14:00 on Saturday and 9:00 on Monday there is nothing that can be done until Monday morning and your trip will be delayed. Service businesses are not open the wide range of hours that they are in the US....My post from May 21 2011 contains the whole story.


Thank you, Tom (*SD 335is*) for your reply. The 800 number availability does give me some relief, but again, the fact about service centers being closed during the weekend and the story about your own experience, sends me the CHILLS!!! :yikes: :tsk: 



wdlfbio said:


> There were BP stations at the borders with Germany and Italy that were at least 0.10 Euro cheaper per liter and they were big stations.......One suggestion on the Grossglockner, turn around before you exit the other side and go drive it again. Had the weather been good, I would have done it the other way and then back again.


Thank you, *wdlfbio*, for your reply. Good advice on the gas. And, yes, with the toll so high, I'll be driving back and forth in the Grossglockner to make full use of it!


----------



## DavidF30 (May 1, 2012)

Thank you all once again for all the help I got.

Almost every single question that I asked, got answered here. This forum has been absolutely great.

Less than 20 hours for my flight to Munich. Hope I have an interesting story to tell accompanied by great pics! :banana:


----------

